# Utricularia graminifolia?



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

I received a pinch of this plant, but the person didn't know what it was. After searching it looks like maybe it's U.g., but I'm not sure. If additional photos are needed I'll try and take some more. Hopefully the shrimp gives some perspective along with the HC which is to the left.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Yup! That's it! And, it looks like it is off to a good start, spreading in all directions.


----------



## frugalfish (Apr 20, 2005)

Cool! I've had it for about three weeks and yes, it's really starting to take off. Looks like it can be invasive. I have it planted in EcoComplete, hard water, DIY CO2. Thanks.


----------



## Ankit (Dec 9, 2006)

I've got a good bit of it coming in and can't wait


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yup, that's the stuff. It's not too invasive. You can actually just leave it in place and give it a 'haircut' and it will grow back.


----------

